# Fixed Panty Door Opening During Travel



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

The pantry door and the little drawer below it are coming open during travel. Well I figured out an SUPER easy fix.

Take some black electrical tape and wind it tightly on the the knob on the door. 1 to 2 wraps around the knob are enough. I ended up with maybe 1 1/2 wraps on the drawer. THen I just smoothed the electrical tape down real good. The pantry door now hold in place really well.

You can do this on all the trouble doors and its really easy to put on and remove if needed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That 'Panty' door must be a new feature for '05, altough mine does not have it.
I'm sure the DW would like it though, if it kept my hands out of her drawers!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks, that sounds good. I am having the same problem with a couple of mine.
Bob


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

What I did was cut some pieces of 1x4", paint them white, put velco on the edges, and on the back edges of the inside lip of the pantry. Now, when I pack up the boards go infront of the drawers to keep them from sliding and opening the door. The velcro holds the board so it doesnt flop around in there. I also put those little rubber bumper pads on the on it so it doesn't beat up the drawer. When you get to your site, just pull the boards out. I will have to post a pic in the mods one of these days!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There is a lttle adjusting that can be done to make sure the two parts of the latch are working properly.

On my first trip I had one door with a drawer open and spill a little. I balanced all 4 tires on the trailer and had never had one open since. I like to think that fixing 4 tires out of balance by 2 - 3 1/2 oz each made a difference in how the camper rode.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Me being the cheap ba$^&% that I am -- I stopped at the dumpster down the street from me and broke off a piece of wood from a wooden pallet they were throwing away...

went home and cut it to length and 1 X 2...

Spray painted it white.,...

place it bwetween the pantry and the sliding drawers during traveling... fits perfect..

works great...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I replaced all my door catches with the double roller type.

I put 2 on each of the big pantry doors.

No more open doors now...........

Steve


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I did the same thing John did. I balanced all four tires and now I never have anything being misplaced while traveling. I have left things on the counter by mistake and they would still be there when I stopped. My tire man told me that the tires on the trailer were way off. I think the TT pulls a lot smoother now also.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I did the same thing John did. I balanced all four tires and now I never have anything being misplaced while traveling. I have left things on the counter by mistake and they would still be there when I stopped. My tire man told me that the tires on the trailer were way off. I think the TT pulls a lot smoother now also.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]68184[/snapback]​


That concept works fine on Flatlands but wait to you hit the hill country of Texas -- I swear we have 90 degree inclines in some places....!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Come drive the wonderful roads of Pennsylvania!!







Rated worst roads in the US by over-the-road truck drivers!!

I don't think the balancing weights would stay on the rims to even get me home.....









Seriously......I may just look into that.









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Done that Steve. Carlisle twice and same route thru Pa to and from Myrtle Beach.

22W still have a lane closed past Allentown?

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Come drive the wonderful roads of Pennsylvania!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now nothing against Lousiana - but I have driven the roads of PA and the roads of Lousiana has those beat hands down ... holy cow .. I have fallen downs stairs which resulted in less jarring then driving on IH-10 in LA....


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Done that Steve. Carlisle twice and same route thru Pa to and from Myrtle Beach.
> 
> 22W still have a lane closed past Allentown?
> 
> ...


well....yes and no.

I think it is open now just west of Allentown, then they are working at the Rt 61 and I78 interchange at Cabelas.

I think work is suspended there too until spring. It was closed to 1 lane east and west for a few months.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks, going thru that corridor on wed around 5 pm.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll be glad when they get the 78/61 section done

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They must have changed the latches at KEYSTONE. My doors are so hard to open, you practically yank your elbow out of socket trying to open them!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Mine come open sometimes but not all the time.
I quess it depends on the roads we're traveling.

Don


----------



## Sacmetrofire (Sep 21, 2005)

fishingmarlin said:


> The pantry door and the little drawer below it are coming open during travel. Well I figured out an SUPER easy fix.
> 
> Take some black electrical tape and wind it tightly on the the knob on the door. 1 to 2 wraps around the knob are enough. I ended up with maybe 1 1/2 wraps on the drawer. THen I just smoothed the electrical tape down real good. The pantry door now hold in place really well.
> 
> ...


Campingworld makes items just for the problem you are speaking of......


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

The latches they are using now pop open REAL easy!! With the ducktape they are a little tougher to open and close.

I am sure there are other mods for this but it requires no real work or plans. Its really cheap and takes about 10seconds per latch.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Mine come open sometimes but not all the time.
> I quess it depends on the roads we're traveling.
> 
> Don
> [snapback]68220[/snapback]​


Don - Just a suggestion - slow down and do not take the corners at 50mph









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor no 60mph just to get to the rally sooner








Just so I can pester you















And get some funny pictures









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> They must have changed the latches at KEYSTONE. My doors are so hard to open, you practically yank your elbow out of socket trying to open them!
> [snapback]68214[/snapback]​


I agree with our '03. I had to use some wd-40 on the brown latch inside to loosen then up never a problem at all with opening too easy.

Bill.


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

fishingmarlin said:


> The pantry door and the little drawer below it are coming open during travel. Well I figured out an SUPER easy fix.
> 
> Take some black electrical tape and wind it tightly on the the knob on the door. 1 to 2 wraps around the knob are enough. I ended up with maybe 1 1/2 wraps on the drawer. THen I just smoothed the electrical tape down real good. The pantry door now hold in place really well.
> 
> ...


I had a extra door fastener installed on the door under by oven.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

With no mufflers on your truck it is no wonder that every door on the TT does not come open!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We put the spring loaded rods in front of the drawers while traveling. No more problems.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have the same thing as Golden Mom.


----------

